# Smoking meats in 28 Degree weather?



## fredhoiberg (Nov 13, 2014)

I just purchased an electric smoker (yes I know I suck) and was wondering if it is possible to smoke meats in 28 degree weather. I live in the midwest and it gets super cold here during the winter, 28 degrees actually isn't too bad compared to what it will be soon. Anyways anyone have any experience with smoking in the winter?

Thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 13, 2014)

People in Canada smoke year round. What smoker did you get?

I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fredhoiberg (Nov 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> People in Canada smoke year round. What smoker did you get?
> 
> I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?
> 
> ...


It's a master built smoker.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 13, 2014)

Try a wind break and a blanket to hold heat and suppress cooling.(welder's blanket).


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2014)

I will be using my MES40 in my tin shed this winter as long as I don't have 3' of snow to get to it LOL


----------



## biggqwesty (Nov 13, 2014)

I noticed my diy keg smoker really struggled to keep a constant temp in the blustery conditions. 
Next time I'll be shielding it. 
Being electric to you could wrap it in a leather blanket or fire blanket. Aid with insulation and wind


----------



## themule69 (Nov 13, 2014)

FredHoiberg said:


> It's a master built smoker.


Which Master-built? Is it a digital or an analog? what size?

I have a MES 40 and use it year round.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 13, 2014)

I wrap my WSM in a welding blanket - I have ran many a day between 20-30 degrees with a good stiff wind. It doubles as a wind break and insulation.













DSCN1871.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Mar 16, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2014)

FredHoiberg said:


> It's a master built smoker.




Digital or analog....    The digital smokers will show an error code if they are too cold....    I plug and electric heater in and open the smoker door....  blow the hot air inside it....   warm it up and I'm good to go....   the default is usually just below freezing....


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 13, 2014)

I smoke in 82 degree weather almost year round! Oops, dyslexia got me... You said 28 degree weather! Lol


----------



## fredhoiberg (Nov 14, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I smoke in 82 degree weather almost year round! Oops, dyslexia got me... You said 28 degree weather! Lol


I see you live in Kona, that makes me hate you.

I just got back from my honeymoon in Maui and I'm missing that place. 













nFjFdyI.jpg



__ fredhoiberg
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 14, 2014)

I took a Pitts & Spitts offset box stick burner to Norway when I moved there for 2 years for an expat assignment.  It worked great in low temps.  Just need to keep the wind down and keep your body warm!  Years ago I had an electric smoker that had really thin walls - it would not keep temp in real cold weather unless I insulated it - I usually just wrapped some cealing insulation around it and was fine. 













2008-Dec-2752.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## pellet (Nov 14, 2014)

tropics said:


> I will be using my MES40 in my tin shed this winter as long as I don't have 3' of snow to get to it LOL


Tropics, how does that tin shed work for you? I know I have to extend the stack through the roof but does it serve its purpose? I'm talking charcoal burner.

I have walls built for a smoker shed but haven't got them up yet. Damn health makes me dependent on the kids to get the big jobs done these days!

I would smoke everyday with a wind break and shelter from the rain and snow!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 14, 2014)

FredHoiberg said:


> I see you live in Kona, that makes me hate you.
> 
> 
> I just got back from my honeymoon in Maui and I'm missing that place.
> ...



Congrats on your marriage!

Maui's not bad... ;)


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 15, 2014)

I've smoked jerky successfully at temps as cold as -15F. Two methods I've used to retain heat in the cook chamber, this was on two different electric smokers.

I had a very nice custom stainless steel smoker I acquired which a friend who is a carpenter built a wood box around it then wrapped the box in 2" foam board insulation. The other was a home built electric smoker I made from a small fridge. I simply wrapped that smoker with a thick old wool blanket ( wool holds up to 70% of its heat value even when wet ).

For each of these I poked a hole in the front of the smoker and pushed a probe style thermometer through the insulation and into the cook chamber to monitor the chamber temp.  If you have a wireless therm you wouldn't need to do that.

I'm sure you'll get other ideas from the members here, just relaying what worked for myself. Hope this helps. - Ed

P.S. - This is a blatant cut and paste answer from another thread I just replied to regarding the same basic question.  Didn't feel like retyping it all again but the answer is the same. Insulate, block the wind, monitor your temps and keep yourself warm.  Rum helps me with that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.P.S.  Attention Moderators...Any chance of a rum drinking pirate emoticon being added to the collection? ha !


----------



## tropics (Nov 15, 2014)

Pellet said:


> Tropics, how does that tin shed work for you? I know I have to extend the stack through the roof but does it serve its purpose? I'm talking charcoal burner.
> 
> I have walls built for a smoker shed but haven't got them up yet. Damn health makes me dependent on the kids to get the big jobs done these days!
> 
> I would smoke everyday with a wind break and shelter from the rain and snow!


The shed is only a tin shed, with the doors open part way it works fine. Most of the smoke from my electric will go threw the roof seams.


----------



## stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2014)

I drape a moving blanket over my smoker in the winter to help hold the temp in. It works really well. A moving blanket is a quilted insulated blanket used in furniture moving. I found mine on amazon for $20.


----------



## docktoo (Nov 16, 2014)

stickyFingers said:


> I drape a moving blanket over my smoker in the winter to help hold the temp in. It works really well. A moving blanket is a quilted insulated blanket used in furniture moving. I found mine on amazon for $20.


Is it safe to assume there is a hole for the vent/exhaust, possibly the chip loader?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll have to check out Amazon.


----------



## stickyfingers (Nov 16, 2014)

Docktoo said:


> Is it safe to assume there is a hole for the vent/exhaust, possibly the chip loader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an offset smoker. I fold the blanket in half and lay it over the food chamber. I suppose you could cut a hole in it if you needed to. I also use it to rest food. Fold in half, lay food in, then fold over. Myron Mixon says something about coolers not letting steam out and can cause briskets to turn gray so he uses a moving blanket.

This is the one I have; you'll notice it's quilted.

www.amazon.com/Moving-Blanket-US-Cargo-Control/dp/B000TK5T9S/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1416188850&sr=8-25&keywords=moving+blanket


----------



## docktoo (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, stickyfingers.  I'll be extending my smokin' season now!


----------



## webesmokin (Nov 22, 2014)

I smoke all year. No blankets or winbreaks.  No you dont suck because you have an electric smoker.  I have a Cookshack Amerique and have excellent results.


----------



## pockets (Nov 22, 2014)

28 degrees and windy here today and shes holding temp nicely!












image.jpg



__ pockets
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## dockman (Nov 24, 2014)

I have used my MES40 in 10 degree temps with no issues.


----------

